# fazónka



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Je dlouhý čas od posledního navštěvy!
Dnes jsem uviděl slovo "fazónka", pak obratil jsem se na slovnik.cz i wordreferenci, ale nenašel jsem ho. Tady někteři ví, co "fazónka" zanamená?

Děkuji!

Odriski


----------



## Janulka

Záleží na kontextu, často se používá "nahodit fazónku" - zkrášlit se, vypadat, příp. chovat se jako frajer/ka.
V původním významu to znamená něco jako natřít něco ještě svrchní vrstvou, která je vidět a je tedy pro ozdobu.


----------



## Odriski

[...]
Děkuji, myslím, že fazónku zde jde o něco pro ozdobu, protože jsem uviděl toto slovo v příběhu o sekačce-"Pat i Mat"

Odriski


----------



## bibax

*Fazónka* is a diminutive of *fazóna* (tvar, vzor, model, střih) = shape, form, cut, look.

Jakou si budete přát fazónu/fazónku/střih (= haircut)? (at hairdresser's)


----------



## Odriski

[...]
Oh, hello, this answer is more direct to be well understood, thank you very much!

Odriski


----------



## Janulka

Jestli to bylo o sekačce v Patovi a Matovi, tak potom jde o sestříhání trávníku


----------



## George1992

Znám to i ze sportu. Fazóna = forma.


----------



## bibax

fazóna < Fr. façon < Lat. factio;


----------



## vianie

George1992 said:


> Znám to i ze sportu. Fazóna = forma.


To jo, ale věřím, že nikdo ze sportovců neříká "nemáme zrovna nejlepší fazónku".


----------



## George1992

Komentátor řekl, že má hráč výbornou fazónu


----------



## kirmakX6on

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den! Je dlouhý čas od posledního navštěvy!
> Dnes jsem uviděl slovo "fazónka", pak obratil jsem se na slovnik.cz i wordreferenci, ale nenašel jsem ho. Tady někteři ví, co "fazónka" zanamená?
> 
> Děkuji!
> 
> Odriski


odpověď jsi již dostal, ale musím trochu zkritizovat ten samostatný postup při hledání

slovnik.cz je k hledání významů na nic, mnohem lepší je používat *http://www.nechybujte.cz/*, kde máš internetový Slovník současné češtiny, Slovník českých synonym a antonym a Pravidla českého pravopisu....kopíruji pro ukázku výraz "fazóna" (lze ho najít i jen tím, že se zadají první tři znaky -- "faz")



*fazona* [-zo-, -zó-], *fazóna* -y_ ž_*náležitý tvar (zejm. oděvu)
*_Sako drží fazonu.
__moderní fazona kostýmu střih
__pánská fazona řešení límce a klop obvyklé u pánských obleků
__٭mít fazonu být ve formě, kondici

_


----------

